# Xbox drive won't open



## Eric McClintock

I knocked my son's Xbox on its side and now the front drive won't open. He is pissed off and I am in serious trouble. Any ideas?


----------



## Jaymie1989

Hi Eric,

Welcome To TSF

Please Retain from swearing.

Here is an idea what i done with mine, If its the First Xbox i just took the case off and pressed the eject button and pulled it out with out ripping it out.

with my Xbox 360 I got a small flat head screw driver and put some sellotape and put it around the end of the drive, I pressed the eject button and pulled it out a little bit.

See if that works

Jay:wave:


----------



## Eric McClintock

Sorry about the language. 
1) Did you put sellotape around the screw driver?
2) I presume you removed the casing??

Thanks for your help


----------



## Jaymie1989

Hi,

Its ok,

With the Xbox 360 i did put sellotape around the screw driver so it didnt scratch it
with the first xbox i took the case off and then helped it pull out, you need a certain type of screw driver although a flat head one might do it. you have to remove the pads and sticker to get to the screws (all under the xbox)

if its the Xbox 360 Do NOT take the case off its to complicated.


----------



## ebackhus

Sometimes the drive on my 360 sticks. I just wipe my fingers over the door going from top to bottom and it opens.

Magic.


----------



## Jaymie1989

I dont think he is doing a magic show:laugh:

My 360 drive gets stuck and it gotta go back to repair because of it.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

If mine gets stuck i tap it and it comes out have you tried that?


----------



## Jaymie1989

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> If mine gets stuck i tap it and it comes out have you tried that?


Which Xbox are you refering to?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

360 i did not think that old xboxs would break from a bump lol ......like getting run over by a truck maybee.......


----------



## Van Hel Singh

Make sure you don't void your warrenty if you still have it.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

I think this link will also help you, if you have a 360
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/906935/


----------



## Jaymie1989

Well thats helpful to me thanks.

I think that should be a sticky.


----------



## warewolf5

YouTube - How to easily open a stuck xbox 360 DVD drive.

here's a video how to easily open it . worked for me


----------

